# Larger shrimp for platy tank



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

I recently switched around my tanks, 

i now have a 29g with a couple platys and some cardinals, as far as i know, the platys will harass red cherry shrimp to death so I'm looking for a slightly larger shrimp which would be good for my new setup, i have a bunch of driftwood and java moss in there, 

i was looking at bamboo shrimp, would they do well? i have a ph around 7.6 and hardish water.

also, what are the odds said shrimp would be a threat to platy fry?

thanks


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Bamboo shrimp are filter feeders so would be safe for fry, and large enough that the fish shouldn't bother them as long as you have plenty of plants and such. You will need something near the outflow of your filter so they would be able to catch their food easily.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Amano shrimp will work also and are easier to find I think.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

I just did a little re-scape and there is a bunch of driftwood in there so I imagine he should be able to find a good spot for feeding, if anything, I could always put a stick up towards the filter,

another question, would a vampire shrimp get too big for a 29g?


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

Update

So i picked this girl up on the 1st, and it took her a full 10 days to find the perch i put up for her, she was in hiding for the first few days, but she seems happy now, i crush up some flakes extra small when i feed the other guys so the shrimp has some food in the water column,


----------

